# sensores de llenado



## alexander carrero (May 3, 2008)

saludo a la comunidad estoy en un proyecto para el llenado automatico de botellones de agua de 20 lts el problema es el siguiente:

que tipo de sensor seria el mas idonio para el proyecto.

el funcionamiento es el siguiente.

atraves de una banda transportadora 10 botellones de 20 lts se colocan automaticamente de bajo de 10 solenoides de 3/4", luego cominsa a llenarse los botellones simultanea mente como el caudal es diferente en cada salida, nesesito controlar el llenado por sensores que evien la señal q ya esta lleno el botellon y asi sucesivamente asta llenar el ultimo y de esta manera el pic saca todos los botellones llenos y comiensa denuevo el ciclo.

espero su sinsera coloboracion


----------



## pepechip (May 4, 2008)

hola
revisa estos post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20463.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9106.html


----------

